# Do you like the new bracelet!?



## TrendmeCo (Nov 14, 2016)

This hand made Vintage Bohemian Style bracelet is the only of its kind. This luxury item was made by myself, it was designed to accommodate a savvy, stylish look for the sole wearer.

This would make a great gift for anyone, although it is comfortable to wear, we believe it portrays a classy look due to its leather brown colours mixed with a tint of white.

Tell me what you think of the style..?

Is the description good?

If you like it, would you recommend it to a friend?


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

You might want to be polite and contact the site owner for permission before pitching your wares... I'd expect people with pitchforks will be joining this thread in 3...2...1...


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

some one tell me what they got to do with watches ??As watch strap I suspect they are bloody awful and useless :laugh: ,

deano


----------

